# free postgrad courses for unemployed



## irenka (19 Aug 2009)

If you've been unemployed for a while you might be interested in these courses in Trinity:

Postgraduate Diploma in Computing with Advanced Interdisciplinary Outlook 
 [broken link removed] 

Postgraduate Diploma in Computing (Conversion) with Interdisciplinary Outlook 
 [broken link removed]


----------



## glong (20 Aug 2009)

There are also full listings of the free undergraduate and postgraduate courses available on the Department of Education website.

Undergraduate courses (.xls): http://www.education.ie/servlet/blobservlet/PR09-07-26B.xls

Postgraduate courses (.xls): http://www.education.ie/servlet/blobservlet/PR09-07-26D.xls


Graham Long
Citizens Information


----------

